# Good webhosting plan?



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey all, I'm not ready just yet to get a webhosting plan but I was just searching around and what not. Does anyone recommend any webhosts? I plan on using dreamweaver possibly to design my websie and I'd like to have a mySQL database and PHP. I want my website to be able to have members to login and store the login names to the database and a section for them to make their own personal profile and what not. Any suggestions is much appreciated...I found this webhost which seems to be the best for my needs so far, also at a reasonably cheap price...criticize at will!

http://www.siteground.com/hosting_features.htm


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

These guys seemed pretty good, A friend of mine uses them and he likes them allot, his site is pretty fast too.


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sequal7 said:


> These guys seemed pretty good, A friend of mine uses them and he likes them allot, his site is pretty fast too.


Thanks a lot for the webpage! That seems to be one of the better offers I've seen so far... Not bad at all! I'll have to look more into it but it definitely helps, thank you again.

Anyone care to compare the two and or offer more webhosts they believe are good? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## drpepper (Mar 21, 2007)

Hostgator.com has always been great with me. Their support is unmatched and their prices cant be beat.


----------



## dbd (Jun 12, 2001)

Been really happy with them for 3 yrs now.
www.powweb.com


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I can provide hosting too, but not at rock-bottom prices that you see at various places.  

If you let me know your requirements then I can suggest a package. Uptime for Jan - 99.91%, Feb - 100%, Mar - 100%. I can show 3rd party uptime stats (1 min interval). :up:

It is a clustered setup with 2 servers (both with SATA II hot-swappable drives, hardware RAID 1), running at the same time with real time data-replication. If one server goes down, another picks up the load. That is what gives better uptime. Additionally, MySQL processing is on another server.

Linux (CentOS), cPanel and all usual features of cPanel. 4 x Intel XEON 3.2 GHz processors (each with 2 MB cache) and 2 GB RAM.


----------



## spyderex (Apr 11, 2007)

the guys over at 1and1 gets the job done for me. i've been using them for about 5 years now and i cannot complain.


----------



## doomlord289 (Nov 2, 2005)

Check out Host Department. I just signed up for one of their plans and I highly recommend them. If you want a good deal, look at the footer on each page and you'll see a bunch of "specialized" hosting plans, but they are all the same. I even contacted customer service on that issue and they confirmed that all their "specialized" plans are the same as their "No Limit" developer plan, but cheaper.
They give you unlimited email accounts, MySQL databases, PHP 4, unlimited disk space, unlimited data transfer, etc. I've found them to be much cheaper than other hosts offering less features as well.


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

doomlord289 said:


> Check out Host Department. I just signed up for one of their plans and I highly recommend them. If you want a good deal, look at the footer on each page and you'll see a bunch of "specialized" hosting plans, but they are all the same. I even contacted customer service on that issue and they confirmed that all their "specialized" plans are the same as their "No Limit" developer plan, but cheaper.
> They give you unlimited email accounts, MySQL databases, PHP 4, unlimited disk space, unlimited data transfer, etc. I've found them to be much cheaper than other hosts offering less features as well.


So basically what youre saying is if I were to invest in the cheapest specialty plan they had to offer I would get the same exact plan as the no limit one, but for a lot cheaper? Sounds too good to be true but youre the one with the plan! haha.

Thank you all for the responses, theyre all very much appreciated


----------



## doomlord289 (Nov 2, 2005)

well, all the specialty plans are the same price, but a dollar or two cheaper than the no limit plan. it sounds too good to be true, but im happy with it so far


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

RadioTower.net

Owned and operated by Mike Cermak, who owns this website.  My site is hosted with them, two other sites that I've done for people are hosted on them, three other people that I know are hosted by them, and every single one has been completely satisfied, especially with customer service and help. :up:


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

LauraMJ said:


> RadioTower.net




That is very expensive for what they give you, and does not even come close to offering what the other sites published here do but I guess it is an option.....


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Sequal7 said:


> That is very expensive for what they give you, and does not even come close to offering what the other sites published here do but I guess it is an option.....


There are so many variations in hosting line that you have to be careful when you go to cheaper "looking" hosting providers. Unlimited space and unlimited transfer is an eye-wash. If everything is unlimited, think how they survive? Secondly, think about the amount of resources being used when there is no cap and the load on server!  For how long will the server remain stable?

A reasonably decent server costs about around US$ 250 a month with about 150 GB hard disk. So annual cost per GB is around US$ 20 per GB per year.

And these are just bare costs. Add to it the cost of maintenance, support staff, payment gateway, profit margin, etc. and it would at least cost US$ 30 per GB per year. Even at these costs, there are limitations on space and bandwidth!

So if you see something at a really low cost please understand that service provider is over-selling. It is really wrong to only see costs in hosting. As a matter of fact, one should get really cautious if the costs are too low! If something is too good to be true, probably it is not true. Of course, if your site is not too important and downtime, slower speeds, etc. are ok then look for lower costs. You shouldn't pay for a Merc when all that you need is a bike


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

AbvAvgUser said:


> Of course, if your site is not too important and downtime, slower speeds, etc. are ok then look for lower costs. You shouldn't pay for a Merc when all that you need is a bike


Funny you should say that, because the hosting packages at radiotower are at best your Merc. compared to the others out there for what they offer. It is like buying a merc at a BMW cost...I would rather have the BMW thanks.



AbvAvgUser said:


> Secondly, think about the amount of resources being used when there is no cap and the load on server! For how long will the server remain stable?


It is called clustering...GigE connections, RAID and rapid disk swap. Data centers are more the hosting of today, you are living in the past where one server bears the brunt of the sites running on it. I have several sites and avery affordable windows server cluseter (shared) and it has been up for the past 6 years without three instances of unscheduled downtime in that time frame. THey are only 4.95/month for a windows 2003 host and 5.59/mo for a Linux with a whole lot more. It is webhost4life.com and I would highly recommend them, I am also a reseller for them but didnt want to plug them inthis thread (until now). It canbe done and many are doing it.

Looking at someone who has maybe one or two blade servers and only offers live customer service between 9:00AM and 7:00PM Eatern time I tell you, they cant compete and couldn't handle an insurge of customers like the others that are well established can.

Hardly apples to apples.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Clustered setup means more hardware and increased cost for better performance and stability. With clustered setups, costs should go higher, not lower. Here is one very cheap option - manashosting.com. But I wouldn't even host my 10 year nephew's blog there! It just seems so unreal to me!

BTW, just to clarify that I am not recommending or criticising radiotower.net. Even I feel their plans are really expensive. But I just wanted to point out that you shouldn't see only the costs! What looks cheap may prove overall expensive!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Its not the company, its the statement that good or reliable hosts should be expected to be expensive; its simply not true *in any of my findings*.Oh well, I guess we disagree with each other.

I can place my business reputation on several cheap hosts that I would and have happily suggested to my clients and friends that do exactly what the more expensive ones do yet they offer more server space and traffic and more.

Just my "two cents"

Have a good day


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Ah! I never said all cheap hosts are bad and all good ones are good  As I already said, I just wanted to point out that you shouldn't see only the costs! What looks cheap *may* prove overall expensive!


----------



## eli roos (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm having a positive experience with www.barakhosting.com. any issues i have had are addressed in a timely (less than 24 hours) fashion.

hope this helps!


----------

